# TiVo remote code for JVC



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

For a couple of weeks now I've been using a spare 'black' TiVo remote that I've had incase anything went wrong with my silver one. Well it did - thanks to a cup of blackcurrent squash and a 11 year old child. Never mind eh ?  

Anyway - for all the time that I've been using the black remote volume 'up' on the TV only goes up once per button press, not multiply increasing whilst the button is held .. down is as fast as the OEM remote, it's just the "up" volume that not right.

Anyway - I decided now was a good as time as any to review the code I had in the black peanut. No code written. Ah well, I'll just change the code anyway - except none of hte codes listed in TiVo work now and I can't control the TV's volume at all.  

Anyone have a code to use? TV is JVC.


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

OK - bad form to answer my own post - but found Gary's link at http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/tivotv.pdf for more TV codes.

So I've found some code that now works (0038 &0134 plus adding 1000 to the codes, 1038 & 1134) - however, still the volume up is one per click.

I guess the remote has had it. Time for ebay I guess - or a clean.


----------

